# JR Ultimate Toro Cigar Review - Blown away



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the best smoke of all times.

Read the full review here: JR Ultimate Toro Cigar Review - Blown away


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow a perfect 10. I have thought about pulling the trigger on these several times. I may have to now


----------

